# Horses eating Holly bark



## Lloydrrb (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello, I've only signed up out of interest, out for a walk in the new forest, noticed all the Holly trees we saw had slash type marks up to about head height, can only presume this is horses as they were abundant in the area, is this normal?


----------



## Lloydrrb (Apr 4, 2020)

Lloydrrb said:


> Hello, I've only signed up out of interest, out for a walk in the new forest, noticed all the Holly trees we saw had slash type marks up to about head height, can only presume this is horses as they were abundant in the area, is this normal?


, They definately seemed to be bites though


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have asked a moderator to move your post to the appropriate section where you might get some help


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There are also plenty of deer, squirrels and cattle in the forest so it could be them.


----------



## EGUSVet (Apr 3, 2020)

I doubt it would be horses. Holly is toxic to horses, and they normally ignore holly.


----------

